# cw series



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

Has any had any problems with the cw9 cw40?


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Got a new CW9 about 3 weeks ago. Perfect performance except for once when I tried a slingshot load of a full mag. Book says to do it starting with slide locked back. I know why, too. Full mag and the top round is a little unstable. May point down when slapped into a closed slide and may not recover in time to feed into chamber. With the slide open the top round will point up like it should and slide in there when you drop the slide....

I love mine. As accurate as my Beretta 92FS with a 5" barrel.

Just bought a P380. Will be here end of the week. Hard to come by, so are the PM9s.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw a used PM9 at a gun show this weekend, asking price was $625.
Ouch.


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had my CW9 for almost 2 years. After the 200 round breakin, I've not had one problem with it. Love it!!


----------



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

i am looking for a to carry concealed and i have been told a great gun and just wanted to hear what people have to say that own one. thanks for the info, if i can find one in 9mm im getting it.


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

mklo,
When you get yours, send about 200 rounds of FMJ cown range. That will break it in properly. The manual will tell you to lock the slide, insert the loaded mag, and use the slide lock release to chamber a round. That truly is the best way to chamber a round. I use MagTech 124gr Guardian Gold JHP for self defense. Remington Golden Sabre would work well also.

Let us know when you get yours and how you like it.


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had no problems with my CW9. I'm not the best shot but I can do pretty fair with accuracy up to about 15 yards. I would recommend a Kahr and give it two thumbs up IMHO.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I carry my Kahr CW9 everyday of the week. It is a great little gun and is very reliable. I hope you like yours nearly as much as I like mine. I recomend them to anyone looking for a good CCW 9mm

RCG


----------



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

how is the recoil on them? i think i have to get the cw40 because i cant find any 9s and everyone says they dont know how long they can get any.


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't perceive the CW9 recoil to be bad at all. All of the CW series are very light pistols. I would expect the recoil on a CW40 to be considerably more noticeable. But then again, I'm not a fan of the 40 S&W caliber. I would wait for a CW9. But that's just me...


----------

